# SingleTree Kitchen January 2016



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

New Month. New Year. New adventures in the kitchen!

I prepped some spring rolls tonight for frying tomorrow. Just napa cabbage, carrots, onions (meatless). First time making them and they don't look too bad if I say so myself. Can't wait to fry them up tomorrow.








Of course, reading the wrapper instructions, I'm wondering exactly what kind of emergency would call for spring roll wrappers defrosted in a hurry. LOL








Sorry for the sideways pics--my camera is out of commission for a while until I find the battery charger and I'm using the iPad.

What's cooking Singletreers?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I can offer is a small loaf of bread. I can't ever remember making only 1 loaf before. looks like part of this one caved in too. no matter it was delicious with real cows butter and apricot jam. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:shocked:I would never show what I eat here, I would be kicked off just on general principles!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm curious how the spring rolls turned out, mine always get soggy on the bottom and fall apart while frying if I let them sit to long.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> I'm curious how the spring rolls turned out, mine always get soggy on the bottom and fall apart while frying if I let them sit to long.


They turned out pretty good. They didn't crisp up as much as I would have liked. I think that had a lot to with how I fried them though. Didn't use the deep fryer and did not have any peanut or sesame oil--only veg oil in a skillet.

Next tme I'm going to use less rice noodle and more cabbage plus some meat.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a bit of fudge I made today. added some maple flavoring and rum. I only posted this to get Leslies thread , that I messed up a few minutes ago. back on track~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia if that's how you mess up my thread, you go right ahead and make a big ole mess. LOL 

That looks delectable.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Alaskan Lingcod I just BBQ'd in tinfoil for a snack.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh did you have to post that Dad? all I had for supper was a plain sandwich. and that is food for the gods! never heard of that type of cod but it is probably similar to ours. I hardly see any cod in the stores around here now. I only started eating cod again in the last couple years. forgot how good it was. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They sell something frozen in a bag at Sam's Club that they call "Cod Loins"...very, very good. 

I have always wondered though, just what the "loin" of a fish is.....

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's just the middle part of the cod and considered prime. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Afternoon for a homemade hot chocolate with cream*Made by Renee, w/lot's of Love!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's just so cold out there tonight I decided to bake a bit. lovely and warm in the kitchen. some mini cheesecake cups and an apple pie. the strips went a bit sideways in the oven but I'm sure it'll still taste good. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight is crab stuffed haddock and apple pie. the haddock is not the only thing stuffed. i'll have to go out and shovel a bit shortly. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made chili for supper. I didn't have any crackers so I made some. Really good!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

crackers is not something I've ever tried to make. I'm sure there are all kinds of recipes around for them. I might try them. see how they turn out. I do use a lot of crackers. in soup and whatnot. and even just crackers and cheese I can make a meal on and often do. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

When I buy crackers, I will eat half a sleeve at a time. It doesn't take long before they are gone. I love crackers. These turned out kind of like Keebler Club crackers. My recipe says butter but I used shortening. Some where I remember hearing, use shortening for crispy and butter for chewy like cookies. I don't know, I have some shortening I need to use up so that's what I used. They did seem a bit crispier than the first time I tried making them.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Would you like to share the recipe Tambo?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Saltines

Ingredients
1 c. flour
2 T butter
6-7 T water
1/2 t. salt
plus a little more salt and butter for the tops (optional)
Instructions
In a bowl, mix together the flour and salt.
Add in the melted butter and water.
Mix well, you may have to use your hands.
Roll out and cut into cracker shapes.
Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes or until crispy.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks tambo!
When in a hurry for crackers I have cut up flat bread, brushed with olive oil, seasoned, and baked 300 till crisp.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Tambo.

I think I'll try them this weekend if the power stays on.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that sounds about right. shortening for crispy and butter for chewy. I think I will take the essence of several I have found in my cookbooks and try to come up with a workable one for me. I will likely make many mistakes at first. we'll see. if it's not altogether a bust i'll post a pic.I should do it today because we are expecting another storm this weekend although I have been very lucky with the power situation. no outages this year so far. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so that didn't take long. I figured i would have to make several batches before I got a good one but it worked on the first try. I used safflower oil. baked them at 450 for about 15 min. I don't like my crackers too brown.

I rolled some sea salt into them as I was rolling. naturally I can't let well enough alone so I had to set up a small cheese board with some smoked oysters and whatnot but I cant help that. I think that's born into me, I was very pleased with the way they turned out. guess i'll be making my own crackers from now on. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

They look awesome!! They are pretty easy I think. Your tray is beautiful!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> so that didn't take long. I figured i would have to make several batches before I got a good one but it worked on the first try. I used safflower oil. baked them at 450 for about 15 min. I don't like my crackers too brown.
> 
> I rolled some sea salt into them as I was rolling. naturally I can't let well enough alone so I had to set up a small cheese board with some smoked oysters and whatnot but I cant help that. I think that's born into me, I was very pleased with the way they turned out. guess i'll be making my own crackers from now on. ~Georgia



You need to open a bed and breakfast so I can come eat for a week or two.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

interesting you should say that. that's what my husband and I had planned to do when he retired. alas it wasn't meant to be. I could have done it alone but the will wasn't there without him. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> interesting you should say that. that's what my husband and I had planned to do when he retired. alas it wasn't meant to be. I could have done it alone but the will wasn't there without him. ~Georgia


Odd how that sort of thing works out. DH and I had some dreams, tried to get them going after he died, but my heart just wasn't in it. Seems that some dreams are *dependent* on two specific people.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think I got a chill today out there getting ready for a storm that has veered off from us after all. awful cold though with the wind chill. I remember that my father use to make hot buttered rum when he got a chill. I don't use rum only in my baking so I substituted Grand Marnier. probably wont work as well as the rum, but very tasty.~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's made from oranges Georgia. Probably got some vitamin c in it


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Georgia, If I lived in close driving distance, I would come to your house daily at meal time just to see how you set the table. Your pics are so delectable that the food could be plastic and still taste good.
I had radiation on my neck back in the spring, knocked out the lymphoma, but messed up taste for 6 months or so. Only way to enjoy a meal was to set as nice a table as I could. I can set a nice table but you have the talent to do settings worthy of ANY cookbook of gourmet foods. 
Ed


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is very kind of you Ed! and you would be most Welcome. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I finally caught the wind not blowing long enough to burn a big pile of tree limbs. I decided to use the coals to cook a roast and veg and make some tea. I put three bags of Cinnamon apple spice tea, brown sugar and cinnamon sticks in the tea pot. I put a cap full of Bailey's espresso creme in a couple of cups after I finished working. It was good!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the way my son likes his tea in the outdoors although he probably has several caps full. he's going ice fishing tomorrow and most likely has it packed in. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just pulled a few poor cakes from the oven. boy are they good! just rough grub though. I ate 4 of these for my supper . course that is 3 too many with all the fat that's in them. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, I'm hungry now !


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Our Homemade Wedding Dinner**- Fresh, local smoked Salmon/bulgor- Tom and Renee- January 27, 2016!!!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Tom and Renee !!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

A feast fit for Queen and King! 

Congratulations Renee and Tom!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow! 
What a happy looking couple! &#9825;
Congratulations!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::nanner::dance::nanner::drum:


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations. Wish you many years of love and happiness. 

Depot Bay Oregon at Gracies Sea Hag restaurant. Parmesan halibut with baked potato. It was so good. I love halibut.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratulations to two VERY deserving people!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

indeed! couldn't happen to 2 nicer people!

Valentines Day is coming and I'm getting a good start on my decorating. made an apple pie also today. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats Tom & Renee!!!!! Y'all have the kind of glow that makes people feel good! Have a beautiful life, dear friends.


.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You All for the Well wishes!, You are a very special group of people, and I have really enjoyed coming here and meeting You. Here's to Good days ahead , for everyone!
Cheers*****


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, how can I have missed this?? A wedding!! My very best wishes to you both for a long, prosperous and supremely happy future. 

"There's nothing more admirable than two people who see eye to eye keeping house as man and wife, confounding their enemies and delighting their friends." - Homer


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't want to cut in on the wedding festivities--btw when's the online reception party?

Anywhoooo, back to food. Making a pot roast today and I'm using the electric pressure cooker. Dad asked when's dinner gonna be ready. I replied in 25 minutes or when the lid to the cooker is embedded in the ceiling next to the light fixture. He didn't laugh. Oh well. So I sit here waiting for it to finish.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Fish cakes and apple pie is what's for supper tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Newfie: I just want to say that I love your wonderful photos.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Newfie: I just want to say that I love your wonderful photos.


Looks like a pro, doesn't she? Lovely set-ups!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, you are all so kind! far from a pro. just hit or miss. at that time it was mostly miss. forgot the butter for the roll, didn't get my wine in the pic. forgot to put the run sauce for the ice cream etc. I do have an excuse though. Murray has had a few bad nights lately and it's likely lack of sleep.

I am particularly happy with the way the tomato rose garnish turned out though. ~Georgia


----------

